# Choosing a therapist? Hit or Miss?



## 94nole (Aug 2, 2012)

I searched the site because there have to be several threads about my question....but I didn't find one.

How does one go about selecting a therapist/counselor?

And I have been referred to those who are LMFTs and those who are Licensed Clinical Social Workers.

Is there a preference?

I have a benefit through my employer that allows 6 visits and at $100/$120 per hour, I don't want to waste any of them on a counselor or therapist that isn't right.

Thoughts/recommendations? I am separated from my wife of 26 years...hoping to reconcile but need to be ready for either outcome.

And we are not in the same area now...I am in the Mid-Atlantic and she's in FL...I moved out and here in June.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

One who challenges you.

Therapists usually have an "area" where they have greatest interest.

If you're interested in getting to know yourself quickly, an IFS certified therapist would do the trick.

IFS is "internal family systems"

IFS Certification


----------



## 94nole (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Conrad...

So, I guess the answer is hit or miss...

How would one know if he's to be challenged until he's challenged? 

And at the same rates I charge for tax work seems to be quite the dice roll...at least in the end, I hand over a completed tax return that can be reviewed for accuracy and completeness based on established rules and laws. Can't say that for a therapist.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

There are all kids of certifications and just as many therapists/counselors. I suggest finding one that has lots of experience, and the more certifications, the better, i.e., marriage and family therapist is nice, but if they are also a professionally trained Sexologist, in addition to their LMFT , et al., then so much the better. 

Here's a friend of mine's link. I think she covers all the bases: 

Sexologist - Melissa Jones


----------

